

Google CEO bets Scoop could be the next Facebook on campus - px
http://social.venturebeat.com/2010/08/23/scoop-eric-schmidt-tomorrowventures-trumpet-technologies/

======
twohey
I'd also like to point out that Trumpet is hiring and has a fantastic office
environment. If you have any questions feel free to ping me.

